# My Beautiful Bluebird Lace Scarf/Stole



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I think this is a beauty, but then I love anything blue...I had seen this pattern and it looked very easy which, it was!! I got the pattern on Ravelry, a freebie by Kara Peterson. I used one skein of Anzula Mermaid lace weight yarn, Colorway : Chiva and knitted with number 3 U.S. needles. I love this yarn!! The measurement after being blocked is approximately 14 1/2 inches wide by 80 inches long some would say that it is more likely a stole than a scarf. It was a joy to knit.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

It is beautiful. Great job and lovely photos.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks jmcret, my husband takes the pictures for me, and for that I am more than thankful!


jmcret05 said:


> It is beautiful. Great job and lovely photos.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Tammy!!


TammyK said:


> Lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Your stole is beautiful,great color and perfect workmanship!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Pat, it is gorgeous! Bluebird is as pretty as can be....... So delicate and you will enjoy wearing it. I can't say enough how much I love it!!!! Stunning knitting as always. What's next? ;0)


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh wow i just love this.. Great job


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Maureenb.


maureenb said:


> Your stole is beautiful,great color and perfect workmanship!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh Sandiego, you are allways full of good compliments!!! Thanks my friend!


Sandiego said:


> Pat, it is gorgeous! Bluebird is as pretty as can be....... So delicate and you will enjoy wearing it. I can't say enough how much I love it!!!! Stunning knitting as always. What's next? ;0)


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


crochet_away said:


> Oh wow i just love this.. Great job


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

It's simply stunning!


----------



## Joan Holt (May 23, 2013)

How do the American size needles compare to the UK sizes.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

What a beauty! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 23, 2012)

I am with you I love anything blue. This is the perfect shade of blue for this stole/scarf. I may have to try this one myself after I finish the projects that are on my mind right now . It is lovely and you do excellent work. Wonderful pictures too.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

It's more than beautiful.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful work. Blue is my favorite color too.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Brain!


brain56 said:


> It's simply stunning!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

A US 3 is a UK 3.25 but if someone else has a different number or size, please do join in.


Joan Holt said:


> How do the American size needles compare to the UK sizes.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks mkilcoyne.


mkilcoyne said:


> What a beauty! :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Blue Rose, I just see something blue and I can't help it, I see beauty. I do need to make other projects in all of the other colors of the rainbow too...Good excuse to keep on knitting!


BlueRose said:


> I am with you I love anything blue. This is the perfect shade of blue for this stole/scarf. I may have to try this one myself after I finish the projects that are on my mind right now . It is lovely and you do excellent work. Wonderful pictures too.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Your Bluebird Lace Stole is absolutely gorgeous!!! Such a beautiful shade of blue and excellent knitting!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Pat, your stole is beautiful..love, love the blue color. The design you choose is perfect for that lovely blue. As always, your work is gorgeous!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I have just been on Ravelry for the pattern but cannot find it .Can you help?Thanks.


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 23, 2012)

do a search on Ravelry for Kara Peterson and the pattern comes up. hope this helps


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Just beautiful...nice work!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

So beautifully done! Blue is calming and peaceful. Gorgeous pattern, gorgeous pics.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I love it too! And your pictures are soooo professional looking. Wish you would have modeled it, though!


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I have tried and tried to get this pattern from Ravelry but it just won't come.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Lovely and delicate looking.


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow so stunning. Just gorgeous.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Anitabee, I like the results, actually I love the results!


Anitabee said:


> It's more than beautiful.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, blue is such a beautiful color.


glenniemae said:


> Beautiful work. Blue is my favorite color too.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for your kind words, it is indeed a beautiful shade of blue.


determined_to-knit said:


> Your Bluebird Lace Stole is absolutely gorgeous!!! Such a beautiful shade of blue and excellent knitting!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Edie, the design is so easy to make and of course blue is the perfect color for this bluebird.


edithann said:


> Hi Pat, your stole is beautiful..love, love the blue color. The design you choose is perfect for that lovely blue. As always, your work is gorgeous!
> Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll look for it for you


Briallu said:


> I have just been on Ravelry for the pattern but cannot find it .Can you help?Thanks.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Blue Rose for your help.


BlueRose said:


> do a search on Ravelry for Kara Peterson and the pattern comes up. hope this helps


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Sherry!


Sherry1 said:


> Just beautiful...nice work!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Pocahantas yes, it is calming and peaceful.


Pocahontas said:


> So beautifully done! Blue is calming and peaceful. Gorgeous pattern, gorgeous pics.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh, gosh I think the view with the birch trees is my favorite.


mzmom1 said:


> I love it too! And your pictures are soooo professional looking. Wish you would have modeled it, though!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Teannia.


teannia said:


> Lovely and delicate looking.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Linheln.


Linheln said:


> Wow so stunning. Just gorgeous.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

It's beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks bwtyer.


bwtyer said:


> It's beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

It's beautiful, Pat! Blue is my favorite color! You knit it perfectly!


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nice work! So feminine!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you so much CathyAnn, there are alot of us out there that love blue...


CathyAnn said:


> It's beautiful, Pat! Blue is my favorite color! You knit it perfectly!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks wkyangel, where is Oakhurst? I live in Orange County.


wkyangel said:


> Very nice work! So feminine!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

It is a beauty and I'm with you I love anything blue.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

I love the color you chose and it absolutely beautiful.


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, that's beautiful!


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Beautiful !


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful scarf,beautiful work and color. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dragonkeeper1 (Jan 9, 2013)

OOOh! Gorgeous!:thumbup:


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is gorgeous. Lovely color.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

It's so beautiful!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Talk about birds of a feather.....


Katsch said:


> It is a beauty and I'm with you I love anything blue.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks LizAnne.


LizAnne said:


> I love the color you chose and it absolutely beautiful.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

its lovely


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks EFerg!


EFerg said:


> Stunning!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow, that's beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Alysonclark!


alysonclark said:


> Beautiful !


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Kiwiannie.


kiwiannie said:


> Beautiful scarf,beautiful work and color. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

OOOh, thanks so much!


dragonkeeper1 said:


> OOOh! Gorgeous!:thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Paljoey, I do love the color.


paljoey46 said:


> This is gorgeous. Lovely color.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Amortje, where in the Netherlands are you? My husband and I will be in Amsterdam at the end of July...any yarn shops you can recommend? Thanks.


amortje said:


> It's so beautiful!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


cinknitting said:


> its lovely


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

so gorgeous!well done!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Scrumptious!!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Your work is just gorgeous!!


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

I LOVE it! So beautiful. Excellent work.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Very beautiful. Great job!


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

Awsome! Love blue. Yarn looks so light and fluttery.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So pretty! Lovely drape!


----------



## Saint Paul of Tsarsus (Feb 2, 2013)

It is very beautiful.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> I think this is a beauty, but then I love anything blue...I had seen this pattern and it looked very easy which, it was!! I got the pattern on Ravelry, a freebie by Kara Peterson. I used one skein of Anzula Mermaid lace weight yarn, Colorway : Chiva and knitted with number 3 U.S. needles. I love this yarn!! The measurement after being blocked is approximately 14 1/2 inches wide by 80 inches long some would say that it is more likely a stole than a scarf. It was a joy to knit.


What is the name of the pattern,,, it is certainly a beauty.


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

That's really pretty, I love it, too!


----------



## bethv61 (Nov 5, 2012)

It's lovely! Looks so soft


----------



## cleosmum (Feb 21, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!!!!! Such a beautiful colour. I skein used...about how many meters or yards??? May have some yarn in stash to make one...thanks for pattern .


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Ooh, I'm with you on anything blue! But truth be told, this scarf would be beautiful in any color!!


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

Briallu said:


> I have just been on Ravelry for the pattern but cannot find it .Can you help?Thanks.


Type in Bluebird Shawl in the search block and it comes right up.


----------



## Nicolemj523 (Jun 19, 2012)

Beautiful and I too love the blue! You've inspired me to try this pattern!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful! You have done a super job. I love the colour!

Sue


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

It is so very pretty, love the pattern and color, enjoy!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

S o pretty, and I love the color!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Knitgirl!


knitgirl389 said:


> so gorgeous!well done!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, you made me smile!


thegrape said:


> Scrumptious!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Tammy.


tammyc77 said:


> Your work is just gorgeous!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Annjaneice.


annjaneice said:


> I LOVE it! So beautiful. Excellent work.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Why thank you helenlou.


helenlou said:


> Very beautiful. Great job!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

The yarn is a dream to work with.


jeancjs said:


> Awsome! Love blue. Yarn looks so light and fluttery.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, it drapes so beautifully, the yarn is wonderful.


Rainebo said:


> So pretty! Lovely drape!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Saint Paul of Tsarsus.


Saint Paul of Tsarsus said:


> It is very beautiful.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

The name of the pattern is Bluebird Lace Scarf.


dotcarp2000 said:


> What is the name of the pattern,,, it is certainly a beauty.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh wow..that is beautiful. 

I am going to a wedding on June 22nd and the bride is wearing coral for the wedding and either coral or turquoise for the party. I would love to knit this. I have 6 balls if Ice yarn Derya Cotton..it says fine (2) and size 3 needles. Would this work for this project?

June


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Pam.


Pam in LR said:


> That's really pretty, I love it, too!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It is quite soft, silky soft, that yarn is wonderful.


bethv61 said:


> It's lovely! Looks so soft


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It took almost one whole skein which is approximately 700 yds of laceweight yarn.


 cleosmum said:


> Absolutely stunning!!!!! Such a beautiful colour. I skein used...about how many meters or yards??? May have some yarn in stash to make one...thanks for pattern .


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes it would be I almost used a white lace weight yarn but decided on the blue instead.


yarnbomb said:


> Ooh, I'm with you on anything blue! But truth be told, this scarf would be beautiful in any color!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Britgirl.


britgirl said:


> Beautiful! You have done a super job. I love the colour!
> 
> Sue


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I shall, thanks kittenosmall.


kittenosmall said:


> It is so very pretty, love the pattern and color, enjoy!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


dachsmom said:


> S o pretty, and I love the color!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

It is very lovely. Like the length too..


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Beautiful and another one to add to the list. Love your presentation!


----------



## cdsknits (Aug 28, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

That is so very lovely in that delicate lace and color. Your knitting is marvelous. It will be a joy to wear.


----------



## cdsknits (Aug 28, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Deb.


Deb-Babbles said:


> It is very lovely. Like the length too..


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Hotske, love your name, I am south of you in Orange County. Love Morro Bay.


hotske said:


> Beautiful and another one to add to the list. Love your presentation!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Cdsknits.


cdsknits said:


> Gorgeous!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, I might wear it today to work. So we are next door neighbors, you in Arizona and I am in California!!


nanciann said:


> That is so very lovely in that delicate lace and color. Your knitting is marvelous. It will be a joy to wear.


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

It's beautiful. Thanks for the info, I just downloaded the pattern


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

You have done a wonderful job! Love the colour as well. I knit this shawl as well last year. Easy pattern but took me about 10 repeats to get the hang of it. Was my first attempt at lace.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful - all aspects!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful... so delicate.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Enjoy knitting this easy and beautiful pattern.


cheecat said:


> It's beautiful. Thanks for the info, I just downloaded the pattern


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

So now you are hooked as the rest of us are hooked on the joys of lace knitting? Wonderful, wonderful.


pamjlee said:


> You have done a wonderful job! Love the colour as well. I knit this shawl as well last year. Easy pattern but took me about 10 repeats to get the hang of it. Was my first attempt at lace.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Beautiful - all aspects!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Pacific Rose.



Pacific Rose said:


> Beautiful... so delicate.


----------



## Kathymacau (Jan 8, 2013)

Great stitch pattern, lovely work


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> It is beautiful. Great job and lovely photos.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. Very good work.


----------



## katyas01 (Nov 24, 2011)

Just gorgeous. You did such a fine job. I see perfection.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

It is a beautiful shade of blue, but, no way does it look easy! You did a wonderful job and I know you will get compliments wearing it.


----------



## Saint Paul of Tsarsus (Feb 2, 2013)

Could you please send me the pattern too? Or otherwise direct me to it. Thank you and God Bless you. PMM


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

I love it, the yarn the color and the pattern, Very nice work!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

it is beautiful nice work


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Love the color! Beautiful and feminine in every way


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

Very Pretty!


----------



## donnaparrone (Dec 22, 2011)

Beautiful!! What lovely work you do!


----------



## Jenise D (Feb 22, 2013)

wow that is beautiful!


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow , that is so impressive !! Just great


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

gorgeous and great job


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Just beautiful! Well don.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Kathy!


Kathymacau said:


> Great stitch pattern, lovely work


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

virginia42 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks


afoster said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Very good work.


----------



## Saint Paul of Tsarsus (Feb 2, 2013)

I know where to find the pattern, it was mentioned in your original post with the picture. . . guess I skimmed over it the first time. Beautiful, it's definitely a keeper. Thank-you for sharing with us. Paul of Tsarsus
a.k.a. Paula Marie Bernadette :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks it is a perfect pattern and would say great for an advanced beginner.


katyas01 said:


> Just gorgeous. You did such a fine job. I see perfection.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

If you read the pattern you will see how easy it is.


soneka said:


> It is a beautiful shade of blue, but, no way does it look easy! You did a wonderful job and I know you will get compliments wearing it.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Go to Google and type in Bluebird lace scarf.


Saint Paul of Tsarsus said:


> Could you please send me the pattern too? Or otherwise direct me to it. Thank you and God Bless you. PMM


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It is gorgeous! I luv the shade of blue.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks


Tgene said:


> I love it, the yarn the color and the pattern, Very nice work!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Paula


Paula Plant said:


> it is beautiful nice work


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes I think it is quite feminine


Swwhidbee said:


> Love the color! Beautiful and feminine in every way


----------



## Gramto2 (Nov 4, 2012)

Love love love!!! Enjoy it..........it is gorgeous!!
Just might have to make one for myself!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Ginalola.


ginalola said:


> Beautiful work!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks


ggclaudia said:


> Very Pretty!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

donnaparrone said:


> Beautiful!! What lovely work you do!


Thanks Donna


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

From such a simple pattern!!


RosieC said:


> Wow , that is so impressive !! Just great


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

From such a simple pattern!!


RosieC said:


> Wow , that is so impressive !! Just great


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

kittyknit said:


> gorgeous and great job


Thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Nonasdada said:


> very pretty


Thank you!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

lynnlassiter said:


> very pretty


Thanks Lynn


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Naneast!


Naneast said:


> Just beautiful! Well don.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Munchn said:


> It is gorgeous! I luv the shade of blue.


Just like the pool!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It was not hard at all to knit hope to see you post it too!


Gramto2 said:


> Love love love!!! Enjoy it..........it is gorgeous!!
> Just might have to make one for myself!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

This is a gorgeous shawl. A lovely color and beautiful work.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Yupper... just like the pool. :O)


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Here's the Ravelry link

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bluebird-lace-scarf


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Alpaca Farmer! Where is your farm?


Alpaca Farmer said:


> This is a gorgeous shawl. A lovely color and beautiful work.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you


hajra said:


> Beautiful.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

What a beautifully knitted stole! And yep, I'm in the loving the blue camp as well. I think that lighter blue really shows off lace stitches to perfection. Lovely work as always, my friend. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for your kind words !!


stevieland said:


> What a beautifully knitted stole! And yep, I'm in the loving the blue camp as well. I think that lighter blue really shows off lace stitches to perfection. Lovely work as always, my friend. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful !


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you


Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Beautiful !


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

It is a beauty!!!!!


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

So very lovely!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks neighbor, I thought you'd like it since it is a bird


Byrdgal said:


> It is a beauty!!!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks


gclemens said:


> So very lovely!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Stunning.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


jmewin said:


> Stunning.


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you !


kmansker said:


> Beautiful!


 :?:


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

How beautiful!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! Your work is excellent!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am not sure what fine 2 means, if it is not laceweight yarn I don't know the outcome hummmm. The pattern itself says to use laceweight yarn and that is what I did. I wonder if your yarn is fingering weight. You did not tell me how may yards each ball has but I can tell you that I used almost all of the 700 yards in this one skein. . You know, I just went on Google to look at the yarn you mentioned and I don't think it is the same composition as the yarn I used which is 60% Sea Cell and 40% silk. You might end up with a heavier stole than mine. Hope this answers your question


Junelouise said:


> Oh wow..that is beautiful.
> 
> I am going to a wedding on June 22nd and the bride is wearing coral for the wedding and either coral or turquoise for the party. I would love to knit this. I have 6 balls if Ice yarn Derya Cotton..it says fine (2) and size 3 needles. Would this work for this project?
> 
> June


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

The name of the pattern is Bluebird Lace Scarf.


dotcarp2000 said:


> What is the name of the pattern,,, it is certainly a beauty.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful. And that is my color favorite too! In fact I bought some yarn today in that same shade for my granddaughter! Like the size too. Very elegant. You will get compliments wherever you go.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Linda


LindaH said:


> How beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Raindancer, I bet you dance alot in Washington State, that is why you are so green year around!!!


raindancer said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Your work is excellent!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Ann.


Ann745 said:


> Beautiful. And that is my color favorite too! In fact I bought some yarn today in that same shade for my granddaughter! Like the size too. Very elegant. You will get compliments wherever you go.


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

its lovely


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

It certainly is a beauty! I prefer blues of any shade! So, of course your choice is perfect!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> I am not sure what fine 2 means, if it is not laceweight yarn I don't know the outcome hummmm. The pattern itself says to use laceweight yarn and that is what I did. I wonder if your yarn is fingering weight. You did not tell me how may yards each ball has but I can tell you that I used almost all of the 700 yards in this one skein. . You know, I just went on Google to look at the yarn you mentioned and I don't think it is the same composition as the yarn I used which is 60% Sea Cell and 40% silk. You might end up with a heavier stole than mine. Hope this answers your question


I looked up yarn weights on a site and it says 2 is a sport weight, but some people use it to make shawls..so who knows..I might do a swatch and see what happens.

June


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

You could send it to me!!!!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

It is beautiful and my favorite color too


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Dor.


Dor said:


> its lovely


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank's I am wiht you on any shade of blue.


Red Robin said:


> It certainly is a beauty! I prefer blues of any shade! So, of course your choice is perfect!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay, let me know how it turns out. The stitch is quite simple so there is not alot to it however just the total effect turns out a lovely piece.


Junelouise said:


> I looked up yarn weights on a site and it says 2 is a sport weight, but some people use it to make shawls..so who knows..I might do a swatch and see what happens.
> 
> June


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

So funny!!!


Joan L said:


> You could send it to me!!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Anetdeer.


anetdeer said:


> Lovely!


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful - pattern, color and knitting! Love it!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Great, so glad you liked it.


Noreen said:


> It is beautiful and my favorite color too


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Silver Web.


SilverWeb said:


> Beautiful - pattern, color and knitting! Love it!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I, too, would like the name of the pattern. I have some blue yarn that I think I can use for this shawl. Was it really that easy to knit? It doesn't look easy.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful, nice work :thumbup:


----------



## dogstitcher (Apr 14, 2013)

Your stole/scarf is absolutely beautiful>


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

And love it you should. It's beautiful. Nicely done. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lovely!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Evie, yes I thought it was easy to make and the name of the pattern is Bluebird Lace Scarf. You can Google it and you will find the free pattern. This is a repetitive pattern so it is quite easy. I loved knitting this one!


Evie RM said:


> I, too, would like the name of the pattern. I have some blue yarn that I think I can use for this shawl. Was it really that easy to knit? It doesn't look easy.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks I love your town, there is one very nice yarn shop that I had the pleasure of visiting called the Needle Tree Yarn shop where I bought a Mettalic Blue Heron yarn and made a stole that I also posted about a month ago.


samazon said:


> Beautiful, nice work :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


dogstitcher said:


> Your stole/scarf is absolutely beautiful>


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, I wore it to work today and got compliments.


dwagner said:


> And love it you should. It's beautiful. Nicely done. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Run4fitness, love your name, keep on running!


run4fittness said:


> lovely!


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful is right! Great work.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Beautiful scarf. Excellent work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

SOOOO beutiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Karen Jo.


KarenJo said:


> Beautiful is right! Great work.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Whodlum, thanks from beautiful Orange County, south of your county!


whodlum said:


> Beautiful scarf. Excellent work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh snoopy Lover, thanks sooooo much!


snoopylover said:


> SOOOO beutiful!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Beautiful and thanks for the pattern name.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

You are welcome! Enjoy!


Linday said:


> Beautiful and thanks for the pattern name.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It is stunning and a beautiful color.


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Gorgeous! It looks so perfect in every way!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Miss Pam.


Miss Pam said:


> It is stunning and a beautiful color.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Thulha.


Thulha said:


> Gorgeous! It looks so perfect in every way!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow! So Beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks MacRae. Spent some days in beautiful South Carolina....Greenville and I found a lovely yarn shop., the Needle Tree, lovely place.


MacRae said:


> Wow! So Beautiful!


----------



## Rosellna (Jun 16, 2011)

Excellent work. It's just a beautiful shade of blue.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Beautiful....and also my favorite color!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Rosellna from California! Me too!


Rosellna said:


> Excellent work. It's just a beautiful shade of blue.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Amazing how many of us love blue! Thanks Kathycam.


kathycam said:


> Beautiful....and also my favorite color!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome!! :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks -knitter, can't believe KPers are still looking at this stole, enjoy!!


-knitter said:


> Awesome!! :thumbup:


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful...xo


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks tat'sgran!


tat'sgran said:


> Beautiful...xo


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

It is very beautiful, what a wonderful job, thank you for posting.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for looking at this post.


christine4321 said:


> It is very beautiful, what a wonderful job, thank you for posting.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Beautiful. It will look so nice on a summer dsy. You are an excellent knitter.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

just added this pattern to my bucket list. thank you for sharing your beautiful work


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

so gorgeous! you did an outstandig job from picking the color to knitting to blocking to photographing! Well done!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Joanne, it is a repetitive pattern and so easy to make. Thanks again.


Joanne Hyde said:


> Beautiful. It will look so nice on a summer dsy. You are an excellent knitter.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

We all have bucket lists!! It is fun to have them, thanks Alicia.


aliciawake said:


> just added this pattern to my bucket list. thank you for sharing your beautiful work


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thaks Knitgirl, it was afun project to make.


knitgirl389 said:


> so gorgeous! you did an outstandig job from picking the color to knitting to blocking to photographing! Well done!!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

That is just stunning!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


Suo said:


> That is just stunning!


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks so much!


bigalbigal3 said:


> beautiful work


----------

